# How long to keep goat mama penned up??



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I had two cute kids born yesterday as shown in another thread. Due to weather and other circumstances, I decided to use one of my pickups with a camper shell as a kidding stall. I used alfalfa hay as bedding and everything seemed to go well and mama and kids are doing well. I also have a 60w light to provide warmth for them at night.

I don't want to keep her penned up longer than what is ideal. How long should I keep the three of them together in this stall? Mom has plenty of food and water but I am worried this might lead to digestive issues with not moving around. For now, she seems content to rest and take care of her babies but was thinking about moving them to a larger area with a lean to type shelter tomorrow. I was planning to put a tarp across the front to keep them warm and act as a windbreak.

The highs are going to be in the upper 40's tomorrow and getting down into the 30's at night. Then we are to have a few days of possible snow (not sure how much) with highs and lows in the '30s. They will be two days old tomorrow afternoon. 

Am I pushing this or not? I am worried about the kids being put into the cold too soon as well as the mother being kept confined too long. What should I do? I am new to goats and this is my first birth. It went well except being at a bad time of year and bad weather time.

Thanks,

Conor


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, your a little colder then it is here, but our lows get more low then you. What i have been doing and has worked out good so far is keep mom and kid (boers) in their stall (8X4) for about 24 hours, then turn them out with other moms with kids. At a week they get moved out of there. For the most part moms and kids do ok not having to go back in the stall with the light, but sometimes if the kids seem cold I put them back in at night. I dont like the lights, I think its hard for the kids to adjust to not having it, but its better then being up for hours in the middle of the night making sure everyone is nice and dry. What I would do if I was in your place and being worried is take mom and kid out during the day. Keep a eye on the kids, and yes have something so they can go under if it does start to rain. At night put them back in the truck, the truck is not going to be all that warm, theres nothing you can do about it. If its cold put the light on them, or if your gonna stress about it. But IMO I would be trying to get them 'weaned' from the light. But if they seem cold, hunched back, turn that light on. It should not take them long to get used to being out, all you really need is something to keep rain, and wind off the kids. Do what you can, but if your gonna stay up all night freaking about the kids do what you have to do, night is the coldest time.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I see. It sounds like my shelter idea isn't bad. I am going to make sure it has fresh straw inside too when I get them moved in there. I think that after a week or so, the kids will get a little tougher and hopefully we will get some nicer weather.

Conor


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Generally my moms & kids are stalled for 3 or 4 days, then get put out with main herd & do well, no matter what the temps are.
The crucial part is no drafts on newborns, meaning the first couple of days.
After that if they have a place that is covered from wind & rain they should be ok.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds good. I will get them out some tomorrow and put them up at night depending on how they do and the future weather.

Conor


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes sounds like tomorrow will be nice enough for play time out side...we have our in a stall with a lamp for a day or two....sometimes a bit longer depends on the strength of the babies..Our lows are in the mid 30's...They warm up plying and jumping...mom will snuggle at bed time to keep them warm...: )


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a light on every night. But our lows average about 18-20 ... on a good night. We still have the potential for negative numbers. In fact, my older nanny has short ears because she was born two years ago when we were -20 for a week. They got frostbit. Her ears are even a white/gray on the end. 
The kids are allowed out during the day. Now, after 3-5 days (depends on which kids you're talking about) they seem to have learned where to go to get warm. 

Kim


----------

